# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Κελάηδισμα καναρινιού

## kostas83

Πέρυσι τον χειμώνα είχα αγοράσει από πετ σοπ ένα αρσενικό καναρίνι που έχει το παρακάτω τραγούδι. Συγκεκριμένα έχει διάφορα τραγούδια. 

Στο βίντεο έχω συρράψει έξι διαφορετικά κομμάτια, από τα πιο πλήρη, που προέρχονται από δίωρη ηχογράφηση με κινητό στην αρχή του μήνα μέσα σε δωμάτιο.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aAGdvnyTQBQ


Μέχρι πέρυσι δεν είχα ξανά καναρίνια κι έτσι είπα να ξεκινήσω με ένα απλό σκούρο, γιατί είχα ακούσει παλιά πως τραγουδούν καλύτερα. Από το μαγαζί μου το είχαν δώσει σαν κοινό καναρίνι του '14, χωρίς δαχτυλίδι, με καθαρά πόδια και διάφανα νύχια. Το πήρα γιατί μου άρεσε η διάρκεια του τραγουδιού και ήταν και μη επαναλαμβανόμενο. Η μόνιμη επανάληψη του ίδιου σύντομου σκοπού ξανά και ξανά ήταν ο λόγος που ποτέ δεν με τραβούσαν τα ωδικά πτηνά. Στα συν ήταν η πολύ χαμηλή τιμή του σε σχέση με τα "ράτσας".

Επειδή μου άρεσαν οι ήχοι του, είπα να το ζευγαρώσω με άλλο ένα σκούρο κοινό. Έβγαλα τέσσερα αρσενικά όλα ταγμένα στο ίδιο άτομο. Τα δύο δεύτερα τα έδωσα 3,5 μηνών, τα δύο πρώτα 5,5 μηνών, για να ακούσω την διαφορά στις φωνές θα έβγαζαν τόσο μεταξύ τους όσο και μακριά από τον πατέρα τους. 

Όταν τα έδωσα είχαν μικροδιαφορές από τον αρσενικό, αλλά τώρα είναι αγνώριστα. Κοντά στα μικρά σε γειτονική πολυκατοικία υπάρχει ένας μπάσος χαμηλόφωνος αχάτης που τα έχει επηρεάσει πολύ. Οι φωνές τους έχουν γίνει μπάσες και κάποιες νότες που μου άρεσαν έχουν από άλλα ξεχαστεί κι από άλλα λέγονται λάθος. Η διάρκεια του τραγουδιού έχει πάει περίπατο. Όταν τα έδωσα ήταν η μισή του μεγάλου.

Αυτό είναι ένα απόσπασμα από το πως ακούγονταν στα μέσα του μήνα. Είναι γραμμένα με το ίδιο κινητό σε αυλή.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj-HJzLoZg8


Τώρα, έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις που αφορούν το πρώτο βίντεο. 
- Σας ακούγεται το καναρίνι για τιμπράντο? 
- Οι ήχοι που κάνει στην έναρξη των τραγουδιών σαν ζέσταμα έχουν όνομα?
- Πως λέγονται οι νότες στο 01:28, στο 01:30 και στο 02:25?
- Αντιγράφεται εκτός από το τραγούδι και η διάρκειά του ή είναι ένδειξη της καταγωγής του?

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη που ακουγεται ειναι η  chau chau .Eιναι νοτα των τιμπραντο αλλα μπορει να τη συναντησουμε και σε κοινα καναρινα 






ακου εδω  

*Mεταγλωττισμένα βίντεο που περιγράφουν τις νότες του Τιμπράδο (από την ΕΛΙΤ)*




εκει υπαρχουν και αλλα βιντεακια που θα σε βοηθησουν να αναγνωρισεις και αλλες νοτες και πιστευω θα εχεις και βοηθεια στο παρον ποστ απο αλλα πιο εμπειρα μελη στο ειδος

----------


## kostas83

Πριν ξεκινήσω με τις νότες να ξεκαθαρίσω πως ρωτάω για να μάθω τι καναρίνι έχω και πώς λέγονται οι νότες που μου αρέσουν, ώστε να βρω θηλυκό που να μπορεί να μου δώσει αρσενικά που να κελαηδούν όπως αυτός, τόσο ως προς την διάρκεια όσο και προς την ποικιλομορφία του τραγουδιού. Ό,τι βγάλει η γέννα αυτή τη φορά θα είναι για μένα και θέλω οπωσδήποτε να έχουν κάποιες συγκεκριμένες νότες μέσα στο τραγούδι τους.


Για να δω αν έμαθα κάτι,

Για αρχή τι μου φαίνεται πως ακούω,
- στο 01:28 προς 29 ακούω tlan-tlan, που ακολουθείται από tilong-tilong, πετάει ένα tu και αλλάζει σε teelong-teelong.
- στο 02:25 κάνει lin-lin που αλλάζει σε bli-bli (και μιας και το ξεκίνησα) προχωράει σε δυνατά chau-chau και piau-piau και καταλήγει ίσως σε άλλη νότα, συνεχίζει με ro-ro και ru-ru που καθαρίζουν σε blou-blou και ακολουθούν κάποιοι συνεχούς ρυθμού που δεν πιάνω.

Για την ονοματοδοσία μπερδεύτηκα γιατί στα αποτελέσματα του google βρήκα "κώδικες τιμπράντο" με διαφορές μεταξύ τους. ’λλος περιελάμβανε όρους όπως varaciones rodadas και congudas κι άλλος timbre intermedio. Από έναν έλειπαν τα νερά.

Οπότε, αντίστοιχα,
- στο 01:28 προς 29 οι νότες είναι campana, campana (σε βίντεο του youtube "modalidad de canto canario tibrado" το βρήκα σαν floreo de adorno), μετά άσχετος φθόγγος και ύστερα πάλι η ίδια νότα σε υψηλότερη συχνότητα.
- στο 02:25 οι νότες πρέπει να είναι με τη σειρά cascabeleo, batida, chau chau, piau piau, μετά δεν έχω ιδέα αν λέγεται variaciones rodadas ή timbre profundo, ακολουθεί agua semiligada και τέλος μάλλον μπαίνει με timbres intermedio και γυρίζει σαν σε metalico ή σε κοινό καναρίνι.

Πλησίασα?

----------


## jk21

στην αναζητηση σου βρηκες ηχους συμφωνα με τη foe  http://spanishtimbradofoe.com/  και την focde http://www.focde.com/

αυτα που σου εβαλα ειναι της foe

ομολογω παντως οτι για νεος στο χωρο ,το << εχεις >> για να ασχοληθεις με καναρινια φωνης .Εχεις ορεξη να το ψαξεις και να μαθεις σωστα !  ειλικρινα δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλοτερος να σε βοηθησω και περιμενω να το κανουν αυτοι που πρεπει και μπορουν καλυτερα απο μενα .Αν δεν γινει ,θα το προσπαθησω

----------


## kostas83

Χωρίς να κλείνω το θέμα με τις νότες,

Επειδή βλέπω πως περνάει ο καιρός και οι εκτροφείς πρέπει να έχουν δώσει τα πουλιά τους, είπα να κοιτάξω σε διάφορα σημεία στην Αθήνα να δω τι τιμές παίζουν. Η απάντηση που πήρα είναι 50 ευρώ και "...άντε τα θηλυκά λίγο λιγότερο". Και μάλιστα παραγγελία, εκεί δεν είχαν κανένα. Ξέχασα να τους ρωτήσω με δαχτυλίδι ή χωρίς.

Δεν είναι παράλογες τιμές? Τουλάχιστον για τα θηλυκά από τη στιγμή που δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου φέρει, ωραίο ή άσχημο, υγιές ή άρρωστο, από τι γραμμή είναι οι γονείς, τι ηλικίας θα σου φέρει. 

Από την άλλη, σε σελίδα στο ίντερνετ βλέπω αγγελίες με 20-25 ευρώ περσινά και δαχτυλιδωμένα. Είναι κανονικές οι τιμές? Υπάρχει εμπειρία για την αξιοπιστία τέτοιων αγγελιών?

----------


## lefteris13

νορμαλ τιμη για αβαθμολογητα αρσενικα ειναι 30-50 ευρω, ενω για βαθμολογημενα παραπανω οσο θελει ο καθενας αναλογα τη βαθμολογια..για θηλυκα νορμαλ τιμη 25-40 ευρω..επειδη ειμαι σε συλλογο, ξερω οτι ακομα αρκετοι εχουν πουλια προς διαθεση..

οσον αφορα το πουλι στο βιντεο πιθανον να ειναι τιμπραντο, αλλα οχι κατι ιδιαιτερο απο πλευρας ποιοτητας, οποτε αν θελεις να ασχοληθεις σοβαρα, το δινεις και παιρνεις 1 ζευγαρι απο εκτροφεα.

----------


## kostas83

Με τα ακούσματά μου να είναι μόνο τα βιντεο του youtube, αν αυτά είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά του τιμπράντο, βρίσκω μικρή την πιθανότητα να βρω ένα αυθεντικό αρσενικό που να με ικανοποιεί. Όχι αρκετά ώστε να αντικαταστήσω αυτό που έχω.



Έχω λίγες ακόμα ερωτήσεις πάνω στο τραγούδι.

Αυτοσχεδιασμός στο τραγούδι σημαίνει να λέει μέσα σε ένα σετ όλες τις νότες που ξέρει κι απλά να τους αλλάζει σειρά κάθε φορά? Ή σε κάθε σετ να προσθέτει και να αφαιρεί νότες παράλληλα με την εναλλαγή της σειράς των υπολοίπων?

Ο αυτοσχεδιασμός των καναρινιών, πόσο επιθυμητός είναι και πώς συμβαδίζει με την εκτροφή για τους διαγωνισμούς σε τετράδες? Τα καναρίνια στις τετράδες διαγωνίζονται για τον συγχρονισμό τους ή αν σαν τελικό αποτέλεσμα έχουν πει το ίδιο σετ από νότες κατά την κρίση? Αν πρέπει να έχουν συγχρονισμό, αυτό δεν σημαίνει μηδενικός αυτοσχεδιασμός και επαναληπτικότητα?

Και μία ερωτήση για την μίμηση. Ένα τιμπράντο, με καταγωγή από clasico, που θα ακούσει μόνο cd με intermedio θα τραγουδά ταχύτερο intermedio με έξτρα timbres? Το ίδιο και για το αντίστροφο.

----------


## jk21

Kωστα ειλικρινα ,ως ενα ατομο που επελεξα οχι μονο να ειμαι απλα χομπιστας με καναρινια τιμπραντο ,αλλα να μην ασχοληθω σοβαρα και με την εκπαιδευση τους , νοιωθω προσωπικα ανικανος να σε βοηθησω ,τουλαχιστον στο μεγαλυτερο μερος αυτων που ρωτας ... γιατι καθομαι και κανω λοιπον το συγκεκριμενο ποστ;

για να σου πω οτι εισαι το δευτερο ατομο απο οσα εχω γνωρισει στη ζωη μου ,αφου ασχοληθηκα με το ειδος και μετα ,που να θελει να μπει στα τιμπραντο και να ασχολειται τοσο σοβαρα ,οσο νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ασχοληθει καποιος .Εννοω να μη σταθει σε οτι συνηθως ακουγεται και ειναι ευκολο να το βρει καποιος ,αλλα να ψαχνει και το παραπερα 

Προσωπικα λοιπον σε οσα ρωτησες θα σου απαντησω σε αυτο 




> Με τα ακούσματά μου να είναι μόνο τα βιντεο του youtube, αν αυτά είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά του τιμπράντο, βρίσκω μικρή την πιθανότητα να βρω ένα αυθεντικό αρσενικό που να με ικανοποιεί. Όχι αρκετά ώστε να αντικαταστήσω αυτό που έχω.


σαφως και υπαρχουν πολλα πουλια με καλυτερο ηχο ,πολλα ισως να μην εχουν βραβευτει καν σε διαγωνισμο ,αλλα ειτε δεν θα τα ακουσεις σε δημοσια βιντεο ειτε θα τα ακουσεις με κλασσικες μουσικες , τουμπερλεκια ,μπαγλαμαδες ,οπου να ναι και κλαρινα  ...

...ολα αυτα στα πλαισια της διαθεσης των εκτροφεων (ναι αυτων που υποστηριζουν οτι μονο ο δασκαλος ζωντανος και το dna μπορουν να μεταδωσουν σωστα ηχους σε νεα πουλια ) να μην θελουν να συνεισφερουν στην ορνιθοκουλτουρα μεταδοσης της γνωσης ,αλλα της εξαργυρωσης της .Τουλαχιστον αρκετων απο αυτων ... Οταν εισαι κορυφαιος παντα υπαρχει τροπος ακομα και το ιδιο αιμα να δωσεις στον αλλον ,ακομα και τον ιδιο τροπο εκπαιδευσης να του κανεις γνωστο , να εισαι και παλι εσυ που θα διακριθεις .Για μενα οτι αλλο σαν δικαιολογια αποκρυψης γνωσης ,ειναι απλα υπεκφυγες !

----------


## jimk1

Απο ολα τα video που υπαρχουν εδω στο forum απο timbrado δεν σ αρεσε κανενα,γιατι μεσα υπαρχουν αρκετα

----------


## kostas83

Δεν είναι πως δεν μου αρέσουν, αλλά πως οι νότες που μου αρέσουν μάλλον δεν είναι συνηθισμένες.

----------

